# eclipse unter Windows 7 kann nie genug vom Arbeitsspeicher haben



## TheGreenDragon (3. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen wie Ihr so euer eclipse konfiguriert habt. Ich habe meinem 4 GB RAM zu Verfügung gestellt, die es auch gerne beansprucht. Dennoch läuft eclipse langsam. Wie sehen denn eure eclipse.ini aus. Am besten mit Erläuterung wieso Ihr grad diesen Parameter gesetzt habt.


----------



## vfl_freak (3. März 2011)

Moin,

ich fahre Eclipse so, wie es installiert wurde ... hier die INI :

```
-startup
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.1.0.v20100507.jar
--launcher.library
plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.win32.win32.x86_1.1.1.R36x_v20100810
-product
org.eclipse.epp.package.java.product
--launcher.defaultAction
openFile
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256M
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256m
--launcher.defaultAction
openFile
-vmargs
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
-Xms40m
-Xmx384m
```

Hatte auch noch keine Geschwindigkeits- oder Speicherprobleme !

Ggf. kannst Du ja mal nach Speicherlecks in der Anwendung suchen.
Die Programme _jvisualvm.exe_ resp. _jconsole.exe_ aus dem Java-Verzeichnissen können da weiterhelfen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tiseli (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo, habe das selbe Problem. 
Zuerst lief Eclipse und auch alle anderen Java anwendungen problemlos. Dann nach einem Java-Update plötzlich nicht mehr. (Weiss aber nicht ob es wirklich das Java-Update ist)
Aber auch alle anderen Java Anwendungen sind lahmer geworden.
In gewissen Foren heisst es, man solle den Wirenscanner abschalten oder weniger rigide einstellen, darauf hab ich aber keinen Einfluss, da dieser (MCAfee) vom Sysadmin verwaltet wird.

Hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden?


----------

